

Vodafone Ireland begin PirateBay censorship - anotherhue
https://www.vodafone.ie/static/blocked.html

======
anotherhue
Further details of the court order [0].

Seemed to come into effect at midnight IST, with no prior notice given. Though
another ISP had 'voluntarily' blocked access, this is the first time access
has been restricted based on the new Irish law.

[0]: [http://www.independent.ie/business/technology/high-court-
ord...](http://www.independent.ie/business/technology/high-court-orders-six-
internet-service-providers-to-block-pirate-bay-access-29339933.html)

